# Best Brushes for a Papillon?



## L_E23 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a 13 week old Papillon puppy, and currently I have been using the slicker brush, a regular brush, and a comb. Are these okay to use on his coat?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I use a pin brush and a fine toothed comb. I have heard to never use a slicker brush on a pap coat because ti will damage the hair. This is what the PCA grooming page says.



> One other thing-DON'T EVER, EVER USE ANY SLICKER BRUSH ON A PAP!! It will break the hair in an instant and you'll have nothing but split ends. Unless they are cut off this hair will just keep splitting further and further up the hair shaft-frizz city!! Remember these aren't Poms or Poodles.


http://www.papillonclub.org/Education/grooming_trimming_the_papillon.htm

It's a pretty good guide.


----------



## L_E23 (Oct 10, 2009)

okay, thank you.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

I use a comb and brush her every few days. Mines 4 months old and her coats still quite short.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else said. No slicker brush, pin brush and fine comb will do fine!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Both breeders of my (2) puppies sent me home with coat care instructions, AND the proper slicker, pin brush, and steel comb. Any question I had they were both happy to answer. Even my last puppy, when I had two other Standard Poodles at home, both of whom were 7 yrs. old! So I knew what to do, but this is what she sent every puppy buyer home with, in addition to much more. 

If you haven't checked with your breeder, then do. A good breeder will take the time to make sure you have all the information you need to make good choices and take good care of that new puppy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

One thing I was thinking about since talking with you through PMs since your dog is almost certainly a mix of papillon and pom or some other breed (you said the person you got her from had a few poms too, right?) then you may need another brush. It's hard to tell by pictures but it appeared like the coat texture was more pomeranian than papillon. Pom coats need a slicker brush but papillons need a pin brush. So depending on which coat your dog inherited will change the brush type. A slicker might actually be right for him.

Does your pup have an undercoat? How is his hair textured? Paps have a soft, silky single coat and poms have a thicker double coat.

It doesn't sound like the best breeder though if he/she sold you a dog saying it is one breed and it is clearly not that breed. I doubt they'd be able to answer the brush question because then they'd have to admit the pups are not purebred like they advertised. Just my thoughts.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

mine has a thick coat with longer smooth hairs and fuzzy hairs!!! Shes supposed to be a pure papillon. Is it normal for the coat to be like this when their 4 months old?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

spugs said:


> mine has a thick coat with longer smooth hairs and fuzzy hairs!!! Shes supposed to be a pure papillon. Is it normal for the coat to be like this when their 4 months old?


I think for a 4 months old sometimes they have longer puppy fur falling out and a thin layer of coat underneath as well, it doesn't mean that she will be double coated when she grows up. I'm not 100% sure perhaps Laurelin will know.

Actually double coated purebred Papillons do exist, they just have the incorrect coat, it doesn't actually mean they are mixes.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

the shorter coat is fuzzy more like a poms coat!!!! Im fairly sure she is a pure pap though! Came from a supposedly good breeder (though I have my doubts)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

spugs said:


> the shorter coat is fuzzy more like a poms coat!!!! Im fairly sure she is a pure pap though! Came from a supposedly good breeder (though I have my doubts)


I think it could be the puppy coat. How long is the shorter coat? Usually the puppy coat will fall out by around 5 months old and adult coat will start to come in. You can wait and see!


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Ive just groomed her and there does appear to be less of the fuzzy stuff and more smooth


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, your girl is definitely pure, Spugs. Occasionally they can have fuzzy pom like coats but it is incorrect. Most likely you're just seeing the change from puppy fur to adult fur. Pap puppies have short, soft and thick hair but the adult coat is silky with no undercoat. Mia is still changing coats now at 6 months. She's got mostly adult hair in but still just traces of that puppy fuzz that I'm waiting to go.

The only reason I said the OP's dog is a mix is because it is solid colored, which is impossible in a pure papillon.


----------



## L_E23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, my puppy doesn't have an undercoat. He's got fluffy-ish fur, and he looks just like a pap, but sometimes the way he walks and his coloring makes me think he's got pom in him too. He has a quick, gracefull type gait, almost looks like he's trotting. I dont understand why the breeder would tell me he's full pap, and even show me the parents, if he's not.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

L_E23 said:


> Well, my puppy doesn't have an undercoat. He's got fluffy-ish fur, and he looks just like a pap, but sometimes the way he walks and his coloring makes me think he's got pom in him too. He has a quick, gracefull type gait, almost looks like he's trotting. I dont understand why the breeder would tell me he's full pap, and even show me the parents, if he's not.


Maybe the mother got with multiple males when the breeder wasn't looking? It's been known to happen if you don't pay attention. 

A breeder should know though that paps cannot be solid colored. That right there makes me think 'dad' isn't really the dad of your puppy. 

If his coat is pap-like instead of pom (hard to tell in pictures) then pin brush definitely.


----------



## L_E23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

